# DAWG GONE IT!



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

This aint mine but I have one just like it. Pugs sure know how to turn on the charm. So what mutts er smoking buddies you all have here? 

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&vid...=sharepermalink-OverlayPlayer:share:permalink


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

This one is very cool. 

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...malink&from=sharepermalink-v5:share:permalink


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

meateater said:


> This aint mine but I have one just like it. Pugs sure know how to turn on the charm. So what mutts er smoking buddies you all have here?


Here are my smoking buddies Tank & Sammy..... two guesses as to which on is named Tank! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Tank is Bullmastiff/St. Bernard and weighs 165'ish

Sammy is Black Lab/Great Dane and weighs 130'ish


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Here are my smoking buddies Tank & Sammy..... two guesses as to which on is named Tank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that couch is taken!!!!!!   So you change the channels for them? :)


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

meateater said:


> Well that couch is taken!!!!!!   So you change the channels for them? :)




No.... but they have gotten quite good at changing the channel with their butt when the sit on it.... lol


----------



## chefrob (Apr 12, 2011)

johnny..........love big dogs!

i guess she will do for now...........


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 12, 2011)

Blaze my smoke buddy..


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

meateater said:


> This aint mine but I have one just like it. Pugs sure know how to turn on the charm. So what mutts er smoking buddies you all have here?
> 
> http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&vid...=sharepermalink-OverlayPlayer:share:permalink


The first one, I kept thinking--"Give the poor pup a piece!!!"

Second one is cute!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

My Lab "Shadow" died a few years ago, so now I get to share my son's Newfi' "Othello".

They live on the same driveway, about 1/4 mile from us.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> My Lab "Shadow" died a few years ago, so now I get to share my son's Newfi' "Othello".
> 
> They live on the same driveway, about 1/4 mile from us.


Well I see the shaggy black bear near the water.... where's the dog? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice looking Newfie! I would not want to have to comb him out on a daily basis though... lol. That is a nice looking log home as well, is that your place Bear?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Well I see the shaggy black bear near the water.... where's the dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny,

That's my Son's cedar sided house. Mine is a log house.

They have a bigger problem than brushing him out. Othello is 10 years old, and is getting kinda weak in the legs. They have to keep him out of the pond, because if he goes in, his thick newfi coat absorbs a whole lot of water, and he can't make it up the bank with all the extra weight! That's pretty old for a big dog like that.

He also has lyme disease for quite a few years now.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Johnny,
> 
> That's my Son's cedar sided house. Mine is a log house.
> 
> ...


Yeah.... Tank is getting long in the tooth as well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  He is almost 11 and has a bad left hip, he is getting to the age where he has to decide if it is worth getting up to come over to his food bowl and eat. Course even thoug it hurts him with his bad leg he still sneaks onto our king sized bed whenever we aren't looking!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     We are dreading the day we have to have the vet come out and put him down, the kids will be devistated (and so will we), but I also don't wan't him to spend a lot of time in agony or anything *sigh*

On the plus side that is a great looking log home!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Yeah.... Tank is getting long in the tooth as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one isn't a log home. It is a cedar sided framed house.

You aren't going to believe this, but they used to get Othello's hair cut short for the summer, and he would be so embarrassed, he'd hide behind the couch or bed with his head down for days. They don't get it cut that short any more---poor puppy!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Apr 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> My Lab "Shadow" died a few years ago, so now I get to share my son's Newfi' "Othello".
> 
> They live on the same driveway, about 1/4 mile from us.


That a big dog there Bear. I bet he's quick on the 1/4 mile when you fire up the smoker! :)


----------



## meateater (Apr 12, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Blaze my smoke buddy..


Great looking pup. :)


----------



## sqwib (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is Lucy, our 10 yr old Lab and my very lovely wife Laura... not allowed to tell you how old she is.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 14, 2011)

meateater said:


> That a big dog there Bear. I bet he's quick on the 1/4 mile when you fire up the smoker! :)




That's no Dog, Bear is trying to pull  a fast one.

That's a Black Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 14, 2011)

here is my 4 1/2 month old pup Charlie he's 50% lab 25% golden retreiver and 25% husky.


----------



## irie (Apr 14, 2011)

my partner in crime, this is her at 6 months trying to get comfy on the couch with a lazy and full irie! weighed in about 60 lb's in this pic and she is currently 8 months now and a little over 75lbs. Her mom and dad are both around 110! Shes gonna be a big girl.

nap time...







ill take some pictures of the rest of "left over/Scrap crew" next time I smoke something.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 14, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Here is Lucy, our 10 yr old Lab and my very lovely wife Laura... not allowed to tell you how old she is.


LOL....  smart man Sqwib..... he who keeps mouth shut about wifes age lives to smoke another day! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




SQWIB said:


> That's no Dog, Bear is trying to pull  a fast one.
> 
> That's a Black Bear


As long as it isn't Bear skinny dipping in the pond it's OK.... lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








irie said:


> my partner in crime, this is her at 6 months trying to get comfy on the couch with a lazy and full irie! weighed in about 60 lb's in this pic and she is currently 8 months now and a little over 75lbs. Her mom and dad are both around 110! Shes gonna be a big girl.
> 
> nap time...
> 
> ill take some pictures of the rest of "left over/Scrap crew" next time I smoke something.


Beutiful looking sheppard Irie, we had a silver sheppard growing up that weighed 130 lbs. she was an awesome dog. I love the ears.... lol.


----------



## irie (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *JIRodriguez*
> 
> Beutiful looking sheppard Irie, we had a silver sheppard growing up that weighed 130 lbs. she was an awesome dog. I love the ears.... lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

Seeing Shepherds brings back some memories----*"Yoah Rinty"*

I know---showing my age again!

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)

Dog gone


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 15, 2011)

irie said:


> my partner in crime, this is her at 6 months trying to get comfy on the couch with a lazy and full irie! weighed in about 60 lb's in this pic and she is currently 8 months now and a little over 75lbs. Her mom and dad are both around 110! Shes gonna be a big girl.
> 
> nap time...
> 
> ...


I love Shephards. Best dogs in the world.


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2011)

Can I put my horse in here? lol


----------



## irie (Apr 15, 2011)

saitotiktmdog said:


> I love Shephards. Best dogs in the world.




I could not agree with you more! And I am not just saying that because we have 3 of them haha. In all honesty I have yet to find a more intelligent, loving and loyal breed.


----------



## thestealth (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's 3 of my smoking buddies...obviously they're not much help until it's time to pull the meat. 

Ginni (sleeping), Mocha (Choc. Lab) and Blondi.







They also help me scare the fish away...







They are a little more lively when down at our cabin.







Buddy #4...and no, I'm not fattening him up for the smoker.  

Max the hog.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 18, 2011)

..... here, Maxy, Maxy, Maxy..... I got a nice warm WSM for you to cuddle up in....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL.... nice looking herd you got there Stealth!


----------



## thestealth (Apr 18, 2011)

You wouldn't want to eat max...he's 15 y/o and probably tough as hell.


----------



## irie (Apr 19, 2011)

Dang stealth you have quite a group of friends! I have always wanted a pet pig, how does max do with the dogs?


----------



## thestealth (Apr 19, 2011)

They usually try for the title at least once...but they (the dogs) seem to be fast learners. ;-)

Seriously though, they all get along with Max fine, they just have to learn to not get in his personal space.


----------



## irie (Apr 19, 2011)

haha, sometimes you gotta learn the hard way right?

In all seriousness though I know next to nothing about pigs other than the fact I like to eat them, any pointers on owning one as a pet or words of wisdom? we have just shy of 3 acres of space and here in southern California  that is the equivalent to like 1000 acres elsewhere. I dont think space is an issue really just housing the thing.... All 3 of our dogs are really social and I cant see them really disliking a pig but then again I cant say I could see a pig wanting to immediately befriend 3 German shepherds either....


----------



## thestealth (Apr 19, 2011)

If you get it as a piglet, it would grow up with the dogs and likely be fine.  We kennel dogs quite often and Max has only had issues with one dog, a husky that decided he was gonna eat Max.  We decided to keep max in the garage while we boarded the husky.  

I don't wanna jack this thread too much...so, check out posts 15 and 19 of  this thread for some additional info. :-) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93740/just-looking-not-for-eating


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## thestealth (Apr 19, 2011)

Like I said in my last post, we board dogs for friends and family, here's a few of them we've watched over the years.

A super sweet Golden Retriever. (laying down, that's our dog Blondi sitting)







The Husky that wanted to eat Max. (and blondi)







My dad's dog Remo.  We had some neighbors move out and leave behind their dog.  Once the animal control came and took him, my dad went to the pound and saved him from death row.







Our 3 dogs + 2 we board on a weekly basis, Mulchay and Dulcay (I don't know how to spell their names)


----------



## mco (Apr 19, 2011)

My smoke buddy passed away a couple of months ago she was 10 and with her is her buddy Reeses a 1 year old Rat Terrier


----------



## venture (Apr 20, 2011)

Redneck, that dam dog will never leave you alone.  I had a Golden once.  I couldn't go to the grill or smoker without a tennis ball hitting me in the butt.  Dam dog would bend her head down and throw the ball at me.  I had to throw the ball for her to fetch until one or both of us got wore out.  Sure do miss her!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2011)

That Husky is SMART !

Knows "Pork Fat Rules"!

He refuses to make friends with his Dinner.

Great bunch of buddies!

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Venture said:


> Redneck, that dam dog will never leave you alone.  I had a Golden once.  I couldn't go to the grill or smoker without a tennis ball hitting me in the butt.  Dam dog would bend her head down and throw the ball at me.  I had to throw the ball for her to fetch until one or both of us got wore out.  Sure do miss her!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




Charlie might be a bit hyper once in awhile, but i'm real happy that my wife and i got him.  one night i played fetch with him for about an hour and he fell asleep with the tennis ball in his mouth..that was funny.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> Charlie might be a bit hyper once in awhile, but i'm real happy that my wife and i got him.  one night i played fetch with him for about an hour and he fell asleep with the tennis ball in his mouth..that was funny.


LOL---That's great---Often makes me wonder if they do that kind of thing just to be funny!

That picture of Charlie reminds me of my "Shadow" who we lost a few years ago.   Great buddy!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Apr 20, 2011)

Well since I started this post I should post up a pic of my buddy. I had a lab, st. bernard, wolf-hybrid, and a husky growing up and thought I would never own a small dog. Since I live in an apartment she's been my buddy for the last 10 years. This is Harley my chicken hound.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 6, 2011)

This is Luna, she is a nine year old we have no clue! My wife rescued her as a puppy from the parking lot at her job. She is my smokin buddy!


----------



## meateater (Jul 1, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## thestealth (Aug 29, 2011)

Sad bump...

Our chocolate lab got diagnosed w/ cancer a couple of weeks ago.  Our vet gave him a shot of cortizone and b12 as temporary pain relief.  We were able to take him to our cabin at the lake for a weekend and he acted like his normal self.  Once the shots wore off, about 10 days, just enough time for false hope to really set in, he regressed.  We had him put down last Monday. :-(


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my smoking buddy Belle!  She will be 12 in Dec.

Sorry for anyone on this thread that has lost their companion.

LOYAL:

Animals are reliable, many full of love, true in their affections, predictable in their actions, grateful and loyal.

Difficult standards for people to live up to.

-Alfred A. Montapert


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is Me and my "Dog"  out hunting Rabbits...


----------



## thestealth (Apr 2, 2012)

Our dog Ginni


----------



## irie (Apr 3, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> Here is Me and my "Dog"  out hunting Rabbits...


so badass! Wish our birds could do that.... the dogs are a good substitute though. Nothing leaves our backyard alive.


----------

